#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-29
<elvito> Hi all, I need your help with porting. If there is anyone who can help me please let me know
<elvito> I have done all written at Touch/Porting but Ubuntu wont boot and I dont understand 100% one of the steps
<elvito> I have tried the Ubuntu Touch irc but no one is responding
<k1l> elvito: this is not a support channel. you are in the right place at #ubuntu-touch
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-01
<UbuPhillup> Is http://ubuntuonair.com/ down ?
<Marlinc> I can't reach it :p
<Marlinc> The Ubuntu On Air website should integrate with the Unity Web Apps API :D
<UbuPhillup> Marlinc: okey thanks so its not a problem of me ;)
<Marlinc> Np :)
<crhrabal> ubuntonair.com still seems to be down :(
<JoseeAntonioR> crhrabal: yep, we're fixing some stuff and will be up again soon :)
<UbuPhillup_> JoseeAntonioR: so is there a Q and A today?
<JoseeAntonioR> UbuPhillup_: nope, I think jono forgot to mention but there's no Q&A today :)
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks for coming, anyways :)
<Marlinc> JoseeAntonioR, you guys should try to add Ubuntu webapps support to the Ubuntu On Air site
<UbuPhillup_> JoseeAntonioR: okey thanks ;)
<Marlinc> That would be very awesome
<Marlinc> Notifications when it goes live and a handy icon in the dash
<JoseeAntonioR> Marlinc: good idea, we'll surely have that in mind :)
<Marlinc> :)
<Marlinc> Hey jono is there's no Q&A today?
<crhrabal> yeah jono mentioned it in his last qa
<Marlinc> Thats too bad
<crhrabal> well he said there "probably" won't be one
<Marlinc> :p
<crhrabal> which lead me to believe there wouldn't be one
<UbuPhillup_> ;(
<Marlinc> I didn't watch the entire thing I think
<Marlinc> Normally I do
<crhrabal> Marlinc: yeah it's at the end
<UbuPhillup> crhrabal: where he sad this?
<Marlinc> Well okay
<crhrabal> ubuphillup: well  i can't really show you since ubuntuonair.com isn't work
<crhrabal> working
<Marlinc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79mC6KT1q34
<Marlinc> Does any of you know if it possible to integrate with the Ubuntu 13.04 sync menu from Python? I asked on Stackoverflow, #ubuntu-app-devel and the app development mailing-list and got no reply at all :(
<UbuPhillup> okey
<Marlinc> Wut 48 meetings. I hope its going well jono whats quite a lot
<jono> Marlinc, it has been a *long* week :-)
<Marlinc> Thats*
<Marlinc> I would think so
<UbuPhillup> Marlinc: ohh yeah I see this video but only until jono plays guitar ;)
<Marlinc> I didn't see the last 2-3 minutes either xd
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<Marlinc> I'm trying out Ubuntu MAAS. I really don't need it but still I'm trying it out
<sebsebseb> no session today ?
<sebsebseb> no jono today ?
<sebsebseb> right seems so
<sebsebseb> well I coudn't get on the Ubuntu On Air site anyway
<crhrabal> sebsebseb: no session today because jono is in meetings all day
<k1l> no jono because everyone watching europe footballs championsleague semifinals :)
<sebsebseb> crhrabal: yeah I knew that was coming up when he may not be there
<sebsebseb> crhrabal: coudn't remember when though
* JoseeAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Website in maintainance, we'll be back up soon! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-05-03
<chimp> yeaaa
<Mine> hi
<Mine> anybody there
<Kostic> Define "there".
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-29
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> dholbach: having a good week so far?
<dholbach> yeah, how about you? :)
<nhaines> Pretty good.  Didn't get a job I was contact for, but I am their second choice.  So hey, can't beat that right?  :)
<nhaines> s/contact/contacted/
<sampi> hi
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Jono Bacon Q&A - Speakers: jono
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/29/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<CheeseBurg> I see u
<CabooseTheVehicl> I can see you Jono.
<vasil_> i see you
<kiko075> yes
<belkinsa> I see you!
<html6> i canhear you
<html6> make a progrman that broadcasts that your online  to all you social networks
<belkinsa> I think they have one, html6.
<neuro> not started yet?
<belkinsa> It started, neuro.
<neuro> can't connect here
<neuro> "An error occurred, please try again later", sayeth the youtubes
<CheeseBurg> neuro: Refresh?
<belkinsa> You need refresh the page or do it from ubuntuonair.com
<vasil_> QUESTION:what happend to you last week
 * neuro bangs head off desk
<html6> belkinsa,  they do?
<belkinsa> I think, if you look at their Twitter feed.
<html6> hell yes!! thinks finally work  @broadvasts
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: So is Ubuntu for Android dead? Read an article that says there is a bug report created by a Canonical  Designer that they want it removed from the website.
<vasil_> QUESTION:Coca Cola or Pepsi
<Core___> hello Jono, First thanks for the support it is giving to us with these daily lives, usually watch all, but lets go. Probably this question has been asked before, but on ubuntu 14:10, the development already started?
<belkinsa> Please, use QUESTION, Core___.
<Caboose> QUESTION: How did you get started using ubuntu? Also what version was it?
<neuro> very odd, stream loads if I try it in an incognito window
<Core___> QUESTION: hello Jono, First thanks for the support it is giving to us with these daily lives, usually watch all, but lets go. Probably this question has been asked before, but on ubuntu 14:10, the development already started?
<html6> lolol!!! and the video loadingg......
<nakanut> QUESTION: There are thousands of people on the Ubuntu Edge founders page, will they be given VIP deals/discount on the UbuntuOS launch handsets?
<neuro> nakanut: why would they?
<belkinsa> QUESTION: Nice cup, what is on it?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Most of the reviews on 14.04 are pretty mixed. Most state that nothing really new or exciting. Your thoughts?
<nakanut> @neuro because they helped lift the profile/awareness of Ubuntu
<neuro> so? :)
<neuro> no money was taken
<neuro> i'd actually say the edge campaign was detrimental
<jose> belkinsa: beer?
<neuro> GIN!?
<neuro> ew
<nhaines> I think that would be like asking if a Costco member could get a discount at WalMart, because they like stores.
<vasil_> QUESTION:iTunes or Zune for ubuntu?When
<neuro> nhaines: :)
<LightAndDarkSoul> [Question] : Is the Ubuntu phone avaliable for order for personal use, not business? Also, if not, will it be any time soon?
<neuro> Zune?! bwahahahahahaha
<belkinsa> QUESTION: Since you are recruiting for a community manager, you would prefer someone to be more on the technical side or on the community-management side?  Or is it half and half between the two?
<belkinsa> jose, perhaps.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: How come there wherent many cannonical people at Linux fest north west, I was watching LAS and apperantly cannonical wasn't there ;-;
<luke7913> Holla.
<neuro> sblug yay
<neuro> sparkes \o/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION Will Unicorns be in Utopic Unicorn, if not, what will be in 14.10?
<neuro> i still remember installing warty on a spare dell poweredge just to see what it was about
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: What will happen for the 14.10 release? Will Unity 8 be on desktop? If not, could you skip that release until Unity is ready?
<chris1992> is canononical gonna donate to the pitivi fundraising campaign?
<neuro> http://web.archive.org/web/20041014050911/http://www.ubuntu.com/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will Mir be the main desplay server on Ubuntu, and does it scare you that cannonical is working on Unity8 and Mir at the same time?
<neuro> chris1992: prefix your questions with QUESTION:
<neuro> ChloeWolfieGirl: only two 'n's in Canonical ;)
<chris1992> QUESTION: Is canononical gonna donate to the pitivi fundraiser?
<Arron> jono ubuntu has mouse issues sometimes i reboot ubuntu and mouse lags ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> neuro Me and my 3 n's in canonical xD Thank you, I'll try to get that in my head!
<neuro> :)
<belkinsa> Awesome.
<Caboose> QUESTION: Do you still have that Grumpy Cat desktop wallpaper?
<vasil___> QUESTION:Touch for non android devicces?
<neuro> no, zune doesn't exist any more :)
<neuro> ohhhh altavista and hotbot ... there's a blast from the past
<Arron> QUESTION when will ubuntu come to the galaxy note 2 N7100 ??
<belkinsa> Woah, nhaines, I just noticed that you are here.
<CheeseBurg> Zune are no longer supported so no on support on that
<nhaines> belkinsa: o/
<vasil___> QUESTION:You can't connect a windows phone device whithout zune software
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you think Microsoft can survive for long now, and if so how do you think they'll survive with everyone seeming to move away from them when they can?
<neuro> QUESTION: any plans for guests on the Q&A? either on the hangout or in your office? :)
<luke7913> Does anyone know if things work better on Nexus 4 than Nexus 7 with the Ubuntu Touch stuff?
<neuro> vasil___: is that a question? :)
<luke7913> I personally had some issues with audio playback with the screen locked.
<micah2> QUESTION: Will the new scopes system in the phone be making its way into 14.10?
<neuro> luke7913: bear in mind they're two different types of hardware
<neuro> with different internals
<html6> ---QUESTION ---- https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1289799 there is a big bug when you install and try to bootstrap locally with juju.    Is this a big deal?  also  when well it get fixed?
<RyanKennyX> :)
<RyanKennyX> Hey man
<nakanut> QUESTION: Are you using a stock battery on your Nexus phone?
<RyanKennyX> &4No
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: I haven't been to these for a while again it seems, did you miss me?
<nhaines> belkinsa: I received 150 Ubuntu DVDs right as the Q&A started.  :)  http://ubuntuone.com/1BgZ8g88Rm13gxgCGBHIQe
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: With Bryan clearly being a MLP fan along with you, do you thing 14.10 was aimed at you two?
<belkinsa> nhaines, I see.
<jose> nhaines: mine are still in transit :(
<RyanKennyX> this ubuntu air is very bug e_e
<jose> RyanKennyX: pardon?
 * nhaines DCCs several Ubuntu DVDs to jose.
 * jose accepts DCC
<RyanKennyX> but the chat have "joined"
<RyanKennyX> "has joined" not necessity this
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  What do you think about WIndows XP going end of life as planned,  and now apparnatly a major security isue for Internet Explorer as well, but specifically what do you think about that when  about 30% of WIndows users are still using it apparantly
<Arron> QUESTION Will ubuntu phone be able to compete with Cyanogenmod ?
<neuro> jono_: well get Mark on then ... ;)
<rfrapp> QUESTION: What's the current status on convergence for ubuntu touch?
<RyanKennyX> I Like the Ubuntu Phone have for Galaxy S3 ? Android 4.0.7
<d0od> QUESTION: On the topic of Microsoft, do you feel that their decision to offer Windows Phone 8.1 to OEMs for tablets and phones for free  encroach on Canonical's potential for success in offering an alternative?
<vasil_> QUESTION:What will hapen to the ubuntu servers(storage) after ubuntu one is down.And i know the zune coment wasnt a question but you whoudent have seen it
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Canonical has been talking to hardware venders, but have they been talking to alot of software venders? No point in hardware with no software!
<smittix> QUESTION: What
<nhaines> ChloeWolfieGirl: they have!  For instance, the Reminders app was developed with the approval of Evernote.  :)
<RyanKennyX> Dont have download of Backtrack 5 R3?
<RyanKennyX> for Phone e_e
<nhaines> QUESTION: So does cale go well with barbecue?  :)
<smittix> QUESTION: What's the best way for a person coming to the project from other distros to get involved with Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Well we can see what your t-shirt is for, but what's the story of it, where you get it from and when and why wearing now?
<neuro> nhaines: cale ... urgh
<neuro> sebsebseb: it's an eff.org tee
<RyanKennyX> this chat is bug omg
<sebsebseb> neuro: yes can see what it's for, but
<vasil_> QUESTION:What will hapen when you run out of letters for release names
<Caboose> QUESTION: Do you recommend using the update manager for the 14.04 upgrade or a DVD fresh install? Sorry if you think this is a technical support question.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> nhaines Thats good! thank you, I just don't want to end up with Ubuntu Touch being on alot of hardware and failing because no softwares being developed for it!
<RyanKennyX> stop the questions please!
<nhaines> neuro: yeah, I have a friend who's really big on cale.  I like greens fine but I'd rather have spinach.
<neuro> sebsebseb: i suspect he bought it from the EFF because he supports them :D
<neuro> nhaines: are they an american?
<Sephy> QUESTION: Played any Dark Soul's 2?
<vasil_> QUESTION:Do you think that ther,s alot of to easy software
<neuro> RyanKennyX: this is a Q&A session, of course people will be asking questions
<neuro> oh, d0od is here, hey d0od
<RyanKennyX> aah ok iam a brasilian
<nhaines> ChloeWolfieGirl: I had the first Android phone ever, the T-Mobile G1, right at launch.  It takes some time.  But the platform is really easy to develop for, and that helps!
<RyanKennyX> and i dont understand '-'
<nhaines> neuro: she is German, but is living in the US.
<neuro> RyanKennyX: are you watching the stream at http://ubuntuonair.com/ ??
<neuro> nhaines: yeah, cale consumption seems to be very American at the moment
<RyanKennyX> No in me terminal '-'
<neuro> RyanKennyX: we're watching Jono's stream at that URL
<RyanKennyX> ok ^^
<neuro> which is why we are all asking questions! :)
<RyanKennyX> i connect com the ip of ubuntu-on-air
<ChloeWolfieGirl> nhaines I hear you, I just dont want to end up with nothing at the start and being much slower then it had to be, Sony started searching for game developers for the PS4 making it much better for gaming then the XBO, even though they both started at the same time, lookingg at the indie games its clear to see that the approach really affects the uptake!
<chris1992> ChloeWolfieGirl: Developers!Developers!Developers!
<vasil_> QUESTION:What camera do you usefor the stream
<ChloeWolfieGirl> chris1992 Yes xD
<chris1992> ChloeWolfieGirl: XD
<neuro> ChloeWolfieGirl: i think that's a bit disingenous ... both Sony and Microsoft want indie devs making games for their platforms
<Arron> QUESTION Will ubuntu for phone be compatible with android apps ?
<neuro> ChloeWolfieGirl: Microsoft were just a bit slower off the mark getting the programme up to speed
<neuro> ChloeWolfieGirl: and there are barely any indie games on PS4 as it is
<vasil_> QUESTION:Do i have to use only ubuntu for ubuntu for developing on touch?
<RyanKennyX> Yeah and the Ubuntu Phone are compatible with archives .apk?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> neuro, They both want them, but Sony seems to be the one's more willing to search and put mone into it, is what I'm saying, Sony promoting octodad, resogun, hokurorum, etc
<nakanut> QUESTION: Will the launch phones feature inductive charging?
<belkinsa> RyanKennyX, please use QUESTION to ask that.
<rfrapp> QUESTION: Will this additional customization in ubuntu touch for OEM's be removable? I don't want to be forced to keep OEM or carrier content on my device
<ali_> QUESTION: What do you think is the next target after desktop and tablet? Will Canonical continue with Ubuntu TV?
<sledges> Jolla provides partnerspace fine
<neuro> ChloeWolfieGirl: neither company has to "search" for indie devs, devs are gagging to get onto both platforms
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Can I buy apps or donate to apps in the Unity8 App Lens yet?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> neuro hmm, it just seems like Sony's getting alot more indies, etc
<neuro> nhaines: and you got the condescending answer you deserved ;) :D
<enrico_> QUESTION: Since I know about the end of ubuntu one, I am using grive but it feels a lot less safer than ubuntu
<Vujca> QUESTION: What are the performance has Ubuntu TV better than XBMC?
<belkinsa> smittix, community.ubuntu.com
<vasil_> QUESTION:Ubuntu glass or watch,will it happen
<lozohcum> QUESTION: How does the Ubuntu Touch protect itself from viruses?
<neuro> never did an A release
<neuro> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<neuro> no A or C release
<CheeseBurg> Woot for Shirt piles
<nhaines> ali_: I'm calling it now.  Smartwatch.  ;)
<nakanut> QUESTION: How will paid software transactions work when UbuntuOne is removed?
<neuro> warty -> hoary -> breezy -> dapper -> edgy -> ...
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION after convergence, what do you think comes next for canonical?
<nhaines> neuro: it was a joke question; just a reference to the Bad Voltage episode.  ;)
<neuro> nhaines: meh :)))
<neuro> i thought it was actually a good q :)
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: When will btrfs be default? Can you use it on the phone?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: How about them Suru icons? any update on them, I just want my desktop to look more beautiful Jono!
<nhaines> neuro: I thought it was a good answer too.  I didn't know about the Pizza Hut salad bar thing, haha.
<RyanKennyX> :)
<neuro> it will be october 2017 before it becomes a pressing issue
<RyanKennyX> posso falar portugues aqui?
<neuro> RyanKennyX: it's english in here
<RyanKennyX> ok i speak english
<Arron> QUESTION Will openvpn work on ubuntu phone ?
<vasil_> QUESTION:Are you tawking to htc,samsung or other big OEMs to use ubuntu touch,and i was asking about TO easy software,and both are questions
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  Trying a diffenrt kind of qustion:  Are there people from IRC that you think you would like to met, but think you won't at all,  or  not any time soon?  If so is that a lot of peole or don't you really think about that?
<vasil_> QUESTION:Netflix or hulu on ubuntu touch(apps)
<CheeseBurg> sebsebseb: What?
<neuro> vasil_: i bet OEM negotiations are confidential
<sebsebseb> CheeseBurg: trying a diffenret kind of qustion,  not sure if it wll come across how I had intended though,  about to find out :)
<RyanKennyX> QUESTION Run .apk files in Ubuntu Phone?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you know when Japanese language will be finished on Ubuntu Touch? (I listen to alot of japanese music and well I want Miku flick xD)
<jakub> lol
<neuro> SMART TOASTERS!
<neuro> Ahhh, so you're a crumpet man ...
<kiko075> QUESTION: Is there any exchange client for ubuntu touch  be ready in the  next few months?
<jakub> every body
<RyanKennyX> *-*
<vasil_> QUESTION:How did you spent eastwe
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  What do you think about Ubuntu One  going bye bye?
<Arron> Question What are your thoughts on XBMC for android ?
<Caboose> QUESTION: Where are some good places to learn html5 for ubuntu sdk development?
<RyanKennyX> Bye Ubuntuers
<lozohcum> Thanks a lot for the answer!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu get a partnership with canonical so that Mark Shuttleworth can start naming Ubuntu versions after pokemon 'Cheeky Chikorita'
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION:What are the plans for the next few Ubuntu release?
<vasil_> QUESTION:Will i have to type my password 50 times a minut in ubuntu touch,why can't i take the risk on my own
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu get a partnership with Nintendo so that Mark Shuttleworth can start naming Ubuntu versions after pokemon 'Cheeky Chikorita'
<RyanKennyX> '-' Pokemon
<Vujca> QUESTION: Wich phone is the best with Ubuntu Phone OS?
<neuro> oy vey ;)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ((Asked the same question twise after silly mistake, SORRY JONO! ;-;)
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: What are your comments about the openssl heartbleed stuff?
<intel> QUESTION: Will the nexus 5 get ubuntu touch support ?
<lozohcum> QUESTION: Do you think google+ is waste of time and resources?
<nhaines> ChloeWolfieGirl: I think you can throw a Japanese font on the phone and it will display.  But I haven't tried it.  :)
<slick666> QUESTION:Did you considered going to this year's LinuxFest Northwest and if so what kept you from going?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Going with my qustion from earlier, would you like to meet me
<ChloeWolfieGirl> lozohcum I love Google+
<sebsebseb> wh's that if so
<sebsebseb> ?
<sebsebseb> whys
<neuro> jono_: haha holiday fail ;)
<jose> QUESTION: You think it would be better to ask tech questions during Ubuntu Engineering Live on Weds at 14 UTC?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  Are you playing guitar today? :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> nhaines: I've seen Unity 8 show some of the japanese characters but not all, they just come with blocks ;-;
<nhaines> ChloeWolfieGirl: that's a Unicode probably, and is being worked on.  :)
<nhaines> s/probably/problem/
<neuro> fun with unicode! \o/ *facepalm*
<ChloeWolfieGirl> nhaines fair enough! ^^
<ali_> QUESTION: Do you always work from home?
<nhaines> Perky Pikachu release!
<nhaines> ChloeWolfieGirl: it's also annoying when I have a scope result in German, so it's not just you. :)
<Arron> Question Im on 13.10 and wifi keeps cutting out is there a wifi bug on 13.10 ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Jono do you think companies such as Sony, Meizu, Samsung will develop Ubuntu Touch and bring the code back, things like bug fixes etc?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Right now Gnome is trying to standardize app metadata using appstream, etc. Will Ubuntu use/contribute to that work or will you do your own thing? No judgement.
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  Are we all meant to re set all our passwords really since  the openssl heartbleed stuff?
<neuro> sebsebseb: depends on the site
<neuro> sebsebseb: if they weren't affected, you're fine, but if you use the same password on affected sites, then yes, change
<belkinsa> QUESTION: Are you coming to Ohio Linux Feast this year?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> nhaines: haha xD well it isn't a finnished product yet xD
<vasil_> QUESTION:I have to type my password when i open alot of the software,will i have to do it in touch or only one-time-type
<sebsebseb> neuro: yeah that's confussing
<Levan> QUESTION: Was 14.04 release a success?? and what is next for canonical
<sebsebseb> neuro: not seen any emails for anything  to say re set password
<vasil_> *password
<neuro> sebsebseb: i've had loads
<sebsebseb> neuro: is gmail meant to be re set for example
<neuro> sebsebseb: possibly
<neuro> GUITAR NO
<belkinsa> GUITAR YES
<vasil_> QUITAR YES
<Vujca> GUITAR YES
<neuro> QUESTION: BF4?! WHEN?! :D
<micah2> GUITAR MAYBE
<chris1992> GUITAR YES
<d0od> GUITAR NO
<Levan> I like pie
<enrico_> Guitar Yes
<pulu90> GUITAR YES
<neuro> Ed Balls
<Levan> Yes fro piue
<Levan> for pie sorry
<slick666> QUESTION:On heartbleed do you think LibreSSL is a good thing or a bad thing? Does this help or hurt the community?
<slick666> GUITAR YES
<jose> I want to eat a CheeseBurg er  by now
<sebsebseb> GUITAR yes :)
<CheeseBurg> jose: Woah there lol
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you see Ubuntu one coming back, perhaps the same or in a different way, I saw Ubuntu One and Ubuntu Music having alot protential if they fixed some issues expecially with ubuntu touch!
<Arron> QUESTION What is the smoothest browser for android and what browser do you use ?
<neuro> jono_: just remember to twiddle the volume so you don't blow out the mic :)
<nhaines> jose: nice plug for the Engineering Q&A.  ;)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you ever boot your phone into android anymore?
<jose> nhaines: as always :P
<nhaines> jose: volume's good.
<nhaines> wait.  :P
<nhaines> jono_: volume's good.
<neuro> severed fifth! \m/
<Vujca> PLAY FUNKY :)
<nhaines> jose: my main job in #ubuntu-devel used to be to intercept tab completion requests intended for nhandler.  :D
<neuro> lol
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Are you saying that you, popey, Mark and Bryan make mistakes?
<Vujca> with fingers, better sound
<neuro> popey never makes mistakes
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<ChloeWolfieGirl> neuro, EXACTLY, but it's always his fault!
<neuro> jono_: cheers dude
<chris1992> I'm a GNU—spelt G - N - U I'm not closed source or cost a buck or two So let me introduce, I'm neither man nor moose Oh, g-no, g-no, g-no, I'm a GNU!
<enrico_> Bravo
<neuro> lol
<neuro> he's gonna funk it up
<slick666> Bravo
<neuro> orrrr not
<neuro> ;)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Some guitar
<vasil_> funk no funk
<chris1992> nice chattin with ya!
<enrico_> Thanks
<nhaines> yay
<neuro> jono_: remember and give me a ping when you're up for some early evening carnage your time
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Thank you for being here, I just figured out a few seconds ago, my internet being so slow, I was like 7Mins behind everyone xD
<jono_> neuro, definitely, won't be today, but maybe tomorrow?
<neuro> jono_: sounds good
<neuro> jono_: i'm already past your rank ;)
<jono_> neuro, nice!
<neuro> double XP event last weekend, muhaha
<neuro> time to investigate some non-cale related food
<enrico_> yes
<Fredrik> Everything is working fine!
<enrico_> COMMENT: thanks for the great job you've achieved, it's just amazing!
<cybertech> is this live
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-30
<Sanny> Hello
<dholbach> good morning
<mugur> Hi
<SirDevon> I can see you too
<hangger> hello
<grasshopper> hello
<SirDevon> hello
<tonrakms> hello
<hangger> is now waiting for the video :D
<mhall119> video starts at 1400 UTC, so ~15 minutes
<hangger> i had wait for 30 min,.hhe
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live! - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/30/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<mhall119> if you have any questions, ask them here starting with the word "QUESTION" in all caps
<Sofiero> What are the plans after 14:10?
<mhall119> Sofiero: ^^ ask with "QUESTION" at the start
<onetempi> QUESTION Hi, I'm excited about trying Unbuntu 14.4 on my Dell Optiplex 740, but I'm having booting/freezing issues.  What version should I try?  Thank you!!!
<mrbrownstone3g> QUESTION:  Does Cannonical have any staf working on trajita yet?
<Sofiero> Will you be able to use android directly in Ubuntu on the desktop? That to me is important!
<Chris_> QUESTION: how can i use ubuntu for small business? I want to easily set up an intranet with shared files &printing, email etc(I'm a noob and want my business friends to leave xp)
<grasshopper> QUESTION: what languages will be supported for app development? Python, Java?
<mrbrownstone3g> QUESTION:  Will mir benefit from the work on GLAMOR/DRI3/Precent extension
<Sofiero> I only use Ubuntu, but does that work with Android apps, have not tried, I only have ubuntu on desktop ..
<popey> QUESTION: When do we expect the FFe for SDL 2.0.2 (with Mir support) to land in the image? (for kgunn) ☻
<grasshopper> QUESTION: Will Mir have any advantages for thin client (LTSP) applications?
<Saviq> popey, FFe? we're in devel release now?
<adi__> QUESTION: Any speculations on when we will be able to see Unity 8 preview shapping up for Desktop?(When will it turn from mobile version, to Desktop version)
<popey> true!
<mrbrownstone3g> QUESTION:  Will a converged desktop be a qt port of unity 7?
<Sofiero> Why not walk away from Firefox (mozill) to Goggle Crome instead of the base installation?
<adi__> Thank you.
<kgunn> grasshopper: wrt you're question on GLAMOR/DRI3/Precent
<kgunn> we were just discussing the other day how dri2 actually caused
<kgunn> some hw to become "no longer useful"
<Saviq> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-u-unity-ui
<kgunn> i have't looked, but wondering if that might be a concern there as well
<kgunn> grasshopper: if you know, glad to learn what you might have to share
<Chris_> QUESTION will mir fix the slight tearing effect i get from moving windows around on my screen?
<mrbrownstone3g> QUESTION: Will oxied be carried on to the desktop or is a mobile only solution
<mhall119> Chris_: running Unity 8, or Unity 7 with XMir?
<Saviq> mrbrownstone3g, oxide is on desktop alrady, as webapps, isn't it?
<mhall119> it is on Trusty, yes
<mrbrownstone3g> I meant as replacement for friefox
<mhall119> not anytime soon
<kgunn> Chris_: yes, mir is fully sync'd by default
<Saviq> mrbrownstone3g, there's more to a browser than just the renderer
<Sofiero> Swedish air is also air, still wondering what's going on, I bought as my apps using Google apps to use them with Ubuntu?
<Saviq> Sofiero, can you restate your question, I'm not sure we understand
<grasshopper> QUESTION: It seems Python2 is still needed - how long till the important libraries are all available in Python3?
<Sofiero> Can I use my apps for Android in the future directly in Ubuntu?
<adi__> Sofiero, if they are build with Qt/Qml or HTML5 you would might.
<mhall119> Sofiero: not likely, not reliably anyway
<Chris_> I think we will have to settle for Gennymotion
<mrbrownstone3g> QUESTION:  under usc will lightdm and a window manager be necessary
<iBobX> Question: What phone you recommend me to buy where I can install Ubuntu and get a very good peformance and, if possible, a way to connect to a monitor and get it to work as a desktop Ubuntu? Is this possible?
<mrbrownstone3g> nexus 4 iBobXC
<adi__> But they need to be build for the specific platform, so if you are asking if you can install a ,apk app into Ubuntu, that's 99.9% no
<mhall119> get your questions in now ifyou want them answered
<iBobX> I see. Thanks
<Sofiero> The apps that work from android, maybe should be lifted then, there is not many people know this! Perhaps it may be more visible
<iBobX> That's a key for me! Both worlds! But yeah, I'll keep an eye on them... Thanks
<meepmeep_> Does it mean that Unity 8 = "ubuntu for android" where you can dock it?
<hatlabufarkas_HU> I HAVE :D
<hatlabufarkas_HU> a question :D
<Innosoftpro> how would you update the ubuntu
<popey> meepmeep_: no
<Innosoftpro> because i have tried but it doesnt update
<hatlabufarkas_HU> i have a question :S
<hatlabufarkas_HU> anyone still se my text ?
<meepmeep_> ok... thanks all for the q&a session
<meepmeep_> hatlab - sounds like you have a support question?
<hatlabufarkas_HU> it is over ? :S
<onetempi> thank you!!! bye
<hatlabufarkas_HU> i have a question :S
<popey> ask it
<hatlabufarkas_HU> he is wanna leave
<hatlabufarkas_HU> YEE :D
<hatlabufarkas_HU> so :S
<hatlabufarkas_HU> i have use 12.04
<hatlabufarkas_HU> and
<Chris_> lol
<hatlabufarkas_HU> 3 (triple ) monitor setup
<Innosoftpro> how do you update
<mhall119> just ask the question
<hatlabufarkas_HU> :S here is the question :D
<meepmeep_> the anticipation :D
<Innosoftpro> how do you update ubuntu touch
<hatlabufarkas_HU> if i have 3 monitors, why I AM unable
<Innosoftpro> tried it but it doesnt install it
<hatlabufarkas_HU> to PLUG the Fourth ?
<hatlabufarkas_HU> :S
<hatlabufarkas_HU> it is DISABLED
<hatlabufarkas_HU> :S
<iBobX> ZzzZzzZzZZZzZZZZZZzzzZZZ
<iBobX> :)
<meepmeep_> lol
<Chris_> bye
<hatlabufarkas_HU> i have a MIC !
<popey> #ubuntu or http://askubuntu.com
<hatlabufarkas_HU> :S
<hatlabufarkas_HU> in short form:
<iBobX> Closing in 1...
<iBobX> 2....
<hatlabufarkas_HU> Why the fourth monitor is DISABLED ?
<iBobX> 3...
<iBobX> :)
<hatlabufarkas_HU> ASK ubuntu ? :S
<hatlabufarkas_HU> never answer one of my questions :S
<popey> hatlabufarkas_HU: nvidia?
<hatlabufarkas_HU> check it
<iBobX> Thank you guys.
<hatlabufarkas_HU> AMD radeon
<iBobX> bye
<popey> some video cards only support 3 displays, it's usually down to the video driver that determines that
<hatlabufarkas_HU> i have a AMD HD 6990
<Sofiero> What do I do as a user of Ubuntu on the desktop, I'm afraid desktop disappears!
<Sofiero> 'm Always afraid of change!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<r0073r> hey guys
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-05-01
<Guest57572> hi
<Guest57572> hi
<Guest57572> Any there..
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-05-02
<joker__> hello
<lebhack> hi
<Pratik> Hello
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-05-04
<sami__> hi
<sami__> hellow
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-04-28
<dpm> o/
<balloons> hello hello
<akiva-thinkpad> hey
<balloons> howdy
<dpm> hi akiva-thinkpad
<dpm> starting in a minute
 * ian-weisser yawns
<akiva-thinkpad> zzzzzzzzzzz
<balloons> we're live!
<ahayzen> yey \o/
<SHAHJEE> LINK REQUIRED FOR WUBI FOR 15.04
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Any issues with SystemD so far?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Is systemD on the phone yet?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Has W been decided yet for 15.10? Do you have any ideas what it should be?
<dragon77> QUESTION:When you switch to the snappy based ubuntu image,will there be some sort of legacy support for .deb and .click packages inside of that image?Do youhave any contingency plans for the applications that will not switch to snappy?
<sassy_> can i know when will ubuntu phone be launched in india and how can i access ?
<balloons> keep'em coming, we'll keep answering :-) thanks guys!
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION sassy_ can i know when will ubuntu phone be launched in india and how can i access ?
<veribaka> QUESTION: How do we handle the snappy packages in a command line? What is the aptitude/apt equivalent?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Can Balloons grow a curly mustache for the UOS?
<davmor2> SHAHJEE: wubi is depreciated so there is no installer for inside windows anymore
<akiva-thinkpad> Wobbly windows!
<akiva-thinkpad> Wascally Wabit!
<akiva-thinkpad> Worthless Wubi
<PaulW2U> Wacky Wombat
<akiva-thinkpad> Warty Walmart
<SHAHJEE> OK. So then how to dual boot PC ?
<jnxd> What Windows?
<balloons> https://github.com/mikix/deb2snap
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Microsoft said it could see itself open sourcing windows in the future. Did hell freeze over?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Do either of you have the BQ phone? Any thoughts on it?
<ian-weisser> QUESTION: When will Desktop Ubuntu finish converting to Python3?
<akiva-thinkpad> ian-weisser, lol good question
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Which session in UOS are you most looking forward to next week? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/all/
<dpm> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<dpm> http://davidplanella.org/announcing-the-next-ubuntu-online-summit/
<Whinocewos> hi all
<dpm> thanks ahayzen :)
<akiva-thinkpad> Whinocewos, hi!
<akiva-thinkpad> Wascally whinocewos!
<Whinocewos> Wibbly
<ahayzen> dpm, :)
<sassy_> this is my first session, how will i know if my question is answered?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Will Mark Shuttleworth be at the Ubuntu Online Summit for another Q&A?
<akiva-thinkpad> sassy_, it was just answered :)
<akiva-thinkpad> North America!
<sassy_> i also asked when will the ubuntu phone be launched in india and how can i access ?
<Whinocewos> Question: How will Ubuntu 15.10 be named?
<akiva-thinkpad> sassy_, they answered, and its.... mmmmmmm you need to followup with meizu
<akiva-thinkpad> Whinocewos, already been asked
<sassy_> :)
<balloons> veribaka, checkout out https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/tutorials/using-snappy/ and https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<dragon77> QUESTION:When will we be able to package snappy packages from the SDK?
<Whinocewos> akiva-thinkpad: oh, i missed that :>>
<akiva-thinkpad> Whinocewos, the answer was "Wobbly Windows"
<Whinocewos> :))))
<akiva-thinkpad> that is the name of the next release
<akiva-thinkpad> curly!
<akiva-thinkpad> Drats
<akiva-thinkpad> \o/
<Whinocewos> Question: when and how can we upgrade to Ubuntu 15.10? (i want to use Ubuntu 15.10 from the first day)
<Nothing_Much> who said windows is going to be open sourced?
<Nothing_Much> hope that doesn't happen, honestly
<akiva-thinkpad> Nothing_Much, not going, but it is a possibility
<Nothing_Much> it better not
<akiva-thinkpad> Nothing_Much, lol why?
<Nothing_Much> it's probably kill Linux if that happened
<Nothing_Much> it'd*
<ian-weisser> QUESTION: What is your single favorite feature of Snappy?
<akiva-thinkpad> Nothing_Much, mmmmm their software kind of sucks
<toddc> linux action show has a good interveiw with MS about MS open source direction
<akiva-thinkpad> ever used powershell?
<Nothing_Much> akiva-thinkpad: anything that Microsoft has ever made sucks
<akiva-thinkpad> Nothing_Much, what about comic sans?
<Nothing_Much> that's a font, right?
<akiva-thinkpad> Nothing_Much, yeah, the best one
<ian-weisser> QUESTION: What feature of Snappy do you worry people won't understand?
<sassy_> can i install ubuntu on my htc one v > single core 512mb mobile?
<Nothing_Much> akiva-thinkpad: any program that Microsoft has made is horrible
<Nothing_Much> including their OS
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Where did you get the 25 million users of ubuntu figure from?
<dragon77> Windows is not going to be open source.However ever since their new boss took charge it is a talking topic.Windows is not even free of charge yet.And if windows goes open source,it does not mean Linux will die,but Linux and Windows would exchange a lot of features until someone made a fusion of windows and Linux.
<Whinocewos> QUESTION: can we install multiple versions of the same app on snappy and run them in the same time?
<Nothing_Much> QUESTION: Is there a possible .deb to .Click package program that exists?
<sassy_> can i install ubuntu on my htc one v > single core 512mb mobile?
<dragon77> QUESTION:Will there still be a version of Ubuntu with unity8 that has .deb and .click?
<akiva-thinkpad> lol!
<dpm> ian-weisser, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22469/python-plans-for-lts/ :)
<ian-weisser> QUESTION: Other than Snappy and Unity8, what other exciting changes are in store for aroud 16.04?
<Whinocewos> QUESTION: are there any plan for a launchpad update? it's getting long in the foot
<ian-weisser> dpm: Thanks. That wasn't there yesterday.
<sassy_> well i was waiting for an answer on >can i install ubuntu on my htc one v > single core 512mb mobile?
<balloons> ian-weisser, here's the session: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22469/python-plans-for-lts/
<k1l_> QUESTION: is there a date for snappy packages to hit desktop-next iso?
<akiva-thinkpad> Woot!
<ian-weisser> balloons: Thanks. That wasn't there yesterday.
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<balloons> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22408/the-ubuntu-sdk-roadmap/
<balloons> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22409/sdk-team-qa/
<dpm> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Who came up with the Origami Aesthetic? Its brilliant~
<balloons> http://uds.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/join-a-session/ for those who might be new during UOS
<dpm> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/all/
<balloons> or by day: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/2015-05-05/display
<dpm> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/2015-05-05/display
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Is the HUD implimented in Unity8 yet? Are either of you running it full time yet?
 * ahayzen remembers balloons confusing apt on ahayzen's laptop at Malta ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Would you consider btrfs stable enough yet? Do either of you run it?
<LukeWarmwater> QUESTION. Do you think using something as friendly as QML as the main language in Unity 8 will help increase the number of people who can help shape the Unity 8 shell itself compared to the Unity 7?
<akiva-thinkpad> LukeWarmwater, good question, and yet
<akiva-thinkpad> yes
<jono> hey folks
<akiva-thinkpad> jono, !!!!!
<jono> hey akiva-thinkpad :-)
<ahayzen> o/
<jono> hey ahayzen :-)
 * jono listens to the dulcet tones of balloons 
<akiva-thinkpad> Whats new with xprize?
<balloons> here's the snappy security model: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/SnappyConfinement
<jono> akiva-thinkpad, trying to figure out the right path forward :-)
<LukeWarmwater> The next bunch of ubuntu releases should be named after the most frequently asked question about it. 15.10 should be called Whatitcalled.
<akiva-thinkpad> jono, very cool!
<jono> akiva-thinkpad, it has been a ride :-)
<jono> akiva-thinkpad, how are you?
<akiva-thinkpad> LukeWarmwater, I like "Worthless Wubi"
<akiva-thinkpad> given how many askubuntu questions revolve around failed installations with it
<akiva-thinkpad> jono, delicious.
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks!
<ian-weisser> QUESTION: If you had to give advice to your Ubuntu-using Grandmother about all the changes with Snappy and Unity8 coming, what would you say?
<akiva-thinkpad> jono, I liked your demo of the bq at the insider events.
<jono> thanks akiva-thinkpad :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> microsoft said ubuntu had millions with its cloud services
<jono> QUESTION: I saw ScottK's blog post about UOS and in the comments there was a discussion about whether UOS has value bringing people together, or whether independent hangouts outside of UOS are better - what do you guys think?
<alex02012> "weighty wallaby" should be the name for 16.04
<akiva-thinkpad> alex02012, 15.10*
<akiva-thinkpad> alex02012, 1604 is x
<ian-weisser> jono: Oooh, that's a very good one.
<jono> :-)
<balloons> Nothing_Much, https://github.com/mikix/deb2snap
<alex02012> aktiva-thinkpad, you´re right :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> :]
<xuacu> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu i18n system left behind the general improvements in Ubuntu developement?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Which former community do you miss most, and wish would return someday?
<balloons> o/ jono, didn't see you slip in here :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<jono> balloons, :-)
<jono> :-)
<chris___> I have a question  What is the advantage of Ubuntu Phone over Android ?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Have either of you been progamming in golang yet? Thoughts?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION chris___ What is the advantage of Ubuntu Phone over Android ?
<akiva-thinkpad> good question
<Gigahurtz> Hi everybody
<Gigahurtz> new aquaris e4.5 owner here
<akiva-thinkpad> hi Gigahurtz !
<balloons> hi Gigahurtz !
<jono> thanks for the answer, dpm, balloons
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION What irc client do you use?
<jono> also, keep up the excellent work!
<everybody> hello Gigahurtz
<jono> the community is fortunate to have you leading the charge :-)
<balloons> jono, do I sense a blog post from you?
<balloons> jono, thanks for asking, good quesitons
<akiva-thinkpad> former community member * dpm
<jono> balloons, LOL, not this time around :-)
<jono> balloons, I have enough bloody writing on my hands these days :-)
<Gigahurtz> I undestand the os on the phone is very new
<balloons> jono, yes, your new column has been interesting reading
<jono> thanks balloons
<jono> it has been fun to do
<jono> just planning my next one
<balloons> it suits you well
<balloons> good fit :-)
<jono> thanks!
<Gigahurtz> how do users report bugs and suggestions?
<jono> starting to do a Forbes one, this is more uncertain :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> Gigahurtz, good question
<dpm> thanks jono!
<akiva-thinkpad> Gigahurtz, it depends. For specific apps, you go to the launchpad page for that project
<Gigahurtz> the phone is lacking some very basic features that we need working to be taken seriously by even techie consumers
<Gigahurtz> like me. Lol
<akiva-thinkpad> Gigahurtz, are you interested in app development?
<Gigahurtz> thx akiva
<balloons> Gigahurtz, be sure to attend UOS next week and talk and share about these things
<Gigahurtz> I plan to dabble in paps. I'm a noob
<balloons> there's an entire app development track, and you can be involved!
 * dpm high-fives balloons
<akiva-thinkpad> Gigahurtz, if you are interested in learning qml and helping the ubuntu core apps, come over to #ubuntu-app-devel
<dpm> thanks all!
<Gigahurtz> wish I could attend but duty calls at work. Grrrr
<ahayzen> thanks balloons dpm :)
<akiva-thinkpad> bye!!!!!
 * balloons high-fives dpm back
<Gigahurtz> thx akiiva
<balloons> this was most enjoyable. really nice questions everyone!
<akiva-thinkpad> Gigahurtz, we also have the ubuntu online summit coming up. Come participate with a team and offer your feedback
<akiva-thinkpad> help plan new features
<ian-weisser> Good session. You guys are at your most persuasive when talking about stuff you really care about.
<akiva-thinkpad> ^
<Gigahurtz> sounds good I will keep my eye out for the online summit
<Gigahurtz> I think a clear road plan of what needs fixing and implementing in the coming months.
<Gigahurtz> is needed
<akiva-thinkpad> Gigahurtz, :) i'm busy until then, but if you want an introduction to programming with ubuntu, let me know.
<akiva-thinkpad> We also run a subreddit
<akiva-thinkpad>  /r/ubuntuappdev
<Gigahurtz> Thank you
<ian-weisser> Gigahurtz: A clear road plan is a tall order. See the Ubuntu Online Summit for that.
<Gigahurtz> will check it out. Thx
<fifty> hello, how do i upgrade 14.04 ubuntu to 15? it wont update
<k1l> fifty: try #ubuntu for support
<fifty> i figured someone here would have the answer which would save me time ha. thanks for your help anyway
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-04-29
<jaysurp> Good shit guys, gotts say i  super excited about snappy core and the merge to ubuntu next desktop, although it looks funny on desktop atm, I cant wait to see  the finished product
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-05-03
<dragonbite> is this being looked at?  I don't see the users or the questions showing up.
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> but we're in #ubuntu-uos-community
<dholbach> sessions of today are on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/2016-05-03/
<dragonbite> should the message at the top of this channel be updated? .. although with 8 minutes left, I guess it's too late.
<dholbach> we watched this channel
<dholbach> so I think we were fine :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-05-04
<apurv> ARE WE GOING TO HAVE A PROPER SDK FOR UNITY8?
<apurv> WHAT IS GOING TO HAPPEN TO THE DASH IN UNITY8?
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-05-05
<simosx> Printing CDs can be messy if you cannot find someone that has done it before.
<dholbach> we're in #ubuntu-uos-community
<simosx> oh, thanks.
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-05-01
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-05-02
<vSpy> hello
<vSpy> someone here?
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-05-03
<vSpy> ??
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-05-05
<knome> haha! i was here before Unit193
<knome> (:
<knome> and flocculant...
<knome> elopio, can we see the questions asked on the website here or somewhere else?
<knome> elopio, and will you actively monitor this channel too?
<elopio> knome: I will keep an eye here for questions.
<knome> elopio, cheers.
<elopio> and there's a box in ubuntuonair.com that lets people join this channel from the browser.
<knome> right
<knome> so the questions COME here directly?
<elopio> knome: yes
<knome> ok, great
<knome> 10th anniversary for xubuntu last year!
<CoderEurope> \o/
<knome> Xubuntu Strategy Document: https://docs.xubuntu.org/contributors/xsd.html
<Unit193> (tl;dr: It's not geared towards lightweight, but it does work well on some older hardware.)
<knome> migrated to libreoffice with 15.10
<knome> bluesabre also coded the launcher app!
<CoderEurope> Question: Why doesn't catfish keep a log-scan file of the system for faster searches in Xubuntu ?
<Unit193> catfish can use mlocate as a backend.
<knome> bluesabre, read the answer too! (:
<knome> a lot of xubuntu stuff is very customizable, so even if the defaults don't work for you it's relatively easy to accommodate
<knome> gtk-theme-config!
<Unit193> xfpanel-switch makes it even easier for xfce4-panel.
<CoderEurope> How many themes does Xubuntu have ?
<knome> a few, but you can use any GTK themes around.
<CoderEurope> okay thanks
<Unit193> Xfce uses a mix of GTK2 and GTK3, so you'll want a theme that covers both.  Shimmer themes (Greybird, Numix, etc) are great choices.
<knome> ^ Greybird is the default
<CoderEurope> Is there any plans to migrate to Qt ?
<knome> no.
<CoderEurope> sorry I am unaware
<knome> Xfce is currently migrating to GTK3
<CoderEurope> okay thanks.
<Unit193> And to that end there's a PPA with experimental packages to break your system! ;)  (And, get upstream some nice bugreports, QA, etc.)
<CoderEurope> Question: Is there a script that downloads *all* of the past Xubuntu Wallpapers after you install (for variety) ? | Or do you know where I can easily download a package for the Wallpapers ?
<CoderEurope> Question: Is there a weather plugin ?
<flocculant> CoderEurope: yea - there is a weather plugin
<Unit193> Answer: xubuntu-wallpapers contains a lot of them from over the years.
<CoderEurope> thanks
<Unit193> xfce4-weather-plugin.
<knome> and we are (read: i am) working on getting some of the artwork-related stuff more available, including the wallpapers even up the SVG sources
<CoderEurope> Question: Is there a MacOS (with plank) theme available for me to install ?
<Unit193> dpkg -L xubuntu-wallpapers :>
<knome> don't have all the history
<Unit193> xubuntu-community-wallpapers-trusty and xubuntu-community-wallpapers-xenial for the community versions.
<Unit193> CoderEurope: arc-theme in the repos is a GTK theme that also includes a theme for plank.  I believe it looks a bit MacOS like, it's a flat theme.
<CoderEurope> okay thank-you
<Unit193> Sure thing. :)
<flocculant> elopio: one of us here - I'm more the upstream chap :)
<CoderEurope> Question: How close are we to snapifying the parts of Xubuntu that are different to Ubuntu ? | Or am I way left field ?
<Unit193> As far as I know, none of the packagers have played with Snap.  That's more a question for bluesabre though.
<elopio> damn with my connection. bluesabre I'm rejoining
<knome> yeah i think snap is mostly uncharted territory for xubuntu
<knome> nothing should be blocking doing snaps with xubuntu though
<Unit193> (Speaking of one of the uploaders, that is.)
<knome> if somebody feels like that...
<Unit193> No he hasn't. >_>
<CoderEurope> Nice if you could refer that comment in the video :)
<CoderEurope> oh you did, thanks.
<knome> xubuntu is a relatively small team so a lot of the work revolve around the same people ;)
<flocculant> multiple hats :)
<knome> indeed
<knome> bluesabre, further questions at #xubuntu-devel please! :)
 * Unit193 waves to bluesabre!
<knome> bluesabre, ping-a-ling!
<knome> :D
<flocculant> thanks bluesabre :)
<knome> thanks bluesabre
<knome> and thanks elopio
<bluesabre> thanks elopio (and everyone else)
<CoderEurope> I'd like to get xubuntu spun up in a VM.
<elopio> knome: thanks to you. I'm sorry, I forgot to thank the whole xubuntu team <3
<Unit193> CoderEurope: Any more questions we can answer?
<knome> no worries :)
<CoderEurope> Unit193: not really - guess its just upstream issues (if you know any ?)
<Unit193> CoderEurope: If you refer to QA'ing it, just a few things one might hit.
<CoderEurope> Someone was asking whether Anbox works in Xubuntu ?
<Unit193> Not a clue, their site has a snap so I presume if snaps work, it'll work well enough.
<bluesabre> Last I checked, Snaps were working in Xubuntu
<CoderEurope> thanks - I have no further questions.
<bluesabre> great, thanks CoderEurope. If you have anything else you'd like to ask, come visit in #xubuntu-devel
<CoderEurope> np
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-05-06
<CoderEurope> Anyone still about ?
